# VirtualBox lässt sich nach der Installation nicht starten.

## 3PO

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade VirtualBox installiert, leider jedoch laääst es sich nit starten.  :Sad: 

Installiert habe ich es mit:  emerge -av virtualbox-bin

Die Installation lief auch ohne Fehler durch.

Am Ende kam noch eine freundliche Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Updating desktop mime database ...
> 
>  *
> 
>  * To launch VirtualBox just type: "VirtualBox"
> ...

 

Wenn ich nun, wie angegeben, VirtualBox eingebe kommt folgende Meldung:

```
vdr02 / # VirtualBox

/usr/bin/VirtualBox: line 111: /usr/lib/virtualbox-ose/VirtualBox: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/bin/VirtualBox: line 111: exec: /usr/lib/virtualbox-ose/VirtualBox: cannot execute: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

vdr02 / #
```

Das Verzeichnis "/usr/lib/virtualbox-ose/VirtualBox" existiert bei mir nicht und was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist ich habe eigentlich virtualbox-bin installiert und nicht virtualbox-ose ??

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

----------

## SvenFischer

Suche doch mal mittels bash: whereis Virtualbox

Außerdem empfehle ich das als User und nicht als Root zu starten, mal so aus dem Bauch heraus. Dazu muß der User aber in der speziellen Gruppe sein.

Was spricht denn gegen die OSE (OPenSourse Edition) Version, die ja brav kompiliert wird?

----------

## 3PO

So, habe mal die OSE installiert, das Ergebnis ist aber das selbe:   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
vdr02 / # VirtualBox

/usr/bin/VirtualBox: line 122: /usr/lib/virtualbox-ose/VirtualBox: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/bin/VirtualBox: line 122: exec: /usr/lib/virtualbox-ose/VirtualBox: cannot execute: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

vdr02 / #
```

...Und das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/virtualbox-ose/ existiert nach wie vor nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## Necoro

Was sagt "equery f virtualbox-ose" ?

Und wie der SvenFisher schon sagte: Als normaler User (welcher in der vboxusers Gruppe ist) starten - und nicht als root  :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Was sagt "equery f virtualbox-ose" ?

 

Dieses ---> KLICK

 *Quote:*   

> Und wie der SvenFisher schon sagte: Als normaler User (welcher in der vboxusers Gruppe ist) starten - und nicht als root 

 

Das ändert aber nicht an der Tatsache, dass das Startupscript fehlerhaft ist.

----------

## Necoro

Oo - mein VirtualBox-OSE hat überhaupt nichts nach /opt installiert. Welche Version verwendest du denn? Ich hab hier 2.0.6 am Laufen

----------

## 3PO

Die aus dem Portage 1.6.6

----------

## Necoro

Denn nehm mal die unstable 2.0.6  :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Denn nehm mal die unstable 2.0.6 

 

Diese Version scheint zu funktionieren. - Starten lässt sie sich auf jeden Fall mal.   :Wink: 

Thx für den Tipp.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, seltsamerweise funktioniert bei mir virtualbox-bin-1.6.6.

Ohne Probleme.

Allerdings sehe ich folgendes:

equery f virtualbox-bin

```
[...blubber...]

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_ro.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_ru.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_sk.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_sr.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_sv.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_tr.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_zh_CN.qm

/opt/VirtualBox/nls/qt_zh_TW.qm

/usr

/usr/bin

------------------------------------------------------------->

/usr/bin/VBoxAddIF -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh

/usr/bin/VBoxDeleteIF -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh

/usr/bin/VBoxHeadless -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

/usr/bin/VBoxManage -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

/usr/bin/VBoxSDL -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

/usr/bin/VBoxTunctl -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxTunctl

/usr/bin/VBoxVRDP -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

/usr/bin/VirtualBox -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBox.sh

<-------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/share

/usr/share/applications

[...blubb...]
```

----------

## Gladdle

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Wenn ich nun, wie angegeben, VirtualBox eingebe kommt folgende Meldung:
> 
> ```
> vdr02 / # VirtualBox
> 
> ...

 

Fuer alle Leute die die SuFu benutzen; verschiedene Versionen benutzen verschiedene Init Scripts. Ein update-etc bringt abhilfe!

----------

